# Car window vents-help?



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I remember someone here talking about the accordian style window barriers but my search for that post proved fruitless.

Like this:
http://www.pet-dog-cat-supply-store...1&ps_session=25cb644da769e966315d9db47b5a18c7

Does anyone know how big they extend? Like can you have the car window open half way? More than halfway? Less?

If anyone happens to know were in Canada you can get them, or a Can website that would be helpful as well.

Thanks!


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I just saw some of those at my local costco in AZ.

You can also try looking in Baby/children stores. I know a woman who bought a set for her car for her kids.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Does PetSmart ship to Canada? They sell them on their site for like $5.99.

It depends on the width of your window, but on my 07 GMC Yukon they kept the window open about 4-5". Plenty for ventilation. I'd put them on the 2 back windows.

They are very sturdy too, not the type of plastic that'll snap, but the rubbery kind. When the window is firmly against them they have no flex in them, so no worries about them "popping out" or anything like that.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Mike, I thought it might have been you.

I checked out petsmart.com and could not find it. Could you provide me with a link?

I was at a petsmart store on the weekend, but they didn't have any so I will have to buy on line.

Yes they deliver to Canada.

Thank you.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

not a Cdn link but I have order stuff from them before and they were pretty quick
http://www.upco.com/pet-vent


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

oops forgot to add this one - comes in two sizes
Jeffers is good to deal with also.
http://www.jefferspet.com/ssc/product.asp?CID=0&mscssid=REW10EVQDX0N9LTTDT5XT1HANGQM82Q3


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Jennifer, here is the link:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2751293

If it doesn't work, just do a search for the word "vent." It is indeed an online-only item.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Ahhhh, I was using "window" as a search word.

Thanks Mike and the rest of you as well.


----------



## Chris Michalek (Feb 13, 2008)

I was just browsing over at elitek9 and found what you are looking for...

http://www.elitek9.com/Vehicle/index.htm


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Yeah but they charge alot more


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I have found the product and in the end I have decided to go for full window covers/grates. The vents just don't go down as far as I would like for summer. 

Thanks again all!


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Where did you find the full window thingies


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I've made full size window vents from panels of a wire crate and they worked pretty well - they weren't very pro looking but they worked well.

"dead" wire crates usually have at least one panel left that can be used to patch something or use in a project.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> Where did you find the full window thingies



I don't have them yet, but an RCMP member said he had some extras I could try. 

I will try to see where they are from and let you know.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

How do you secure it Lynn?


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> How do you secure it Lynn?


I don't want to answer for Lynn ( She is SO crafty!), but I have seen loops of webbing (or some such thing put around the wire and then seen them bolted/rivetted into the metal part of the door frame.


Alternatively if your dog is not the type to chew or pull at the bars I have seen some velcroed into the metal part of the door. When the door is closed it is quite secure and if it is a leased car you don't have to drill holes in it.

I will see the guy who has this in the next couple of days and take a picture and post it.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I attached it at the top to the "grab handle" above the window with chain and snaps and at the bottom I made a small brackets out of scrap metal so you just had to start to roll up the window to get them to engage (would kind of straddle the edge of the window). I had them on the old truck and don't have aney to fit the current truck - but have quite a few dead crates so I guess I should make some new ones.

they looked kinda hillbilly but worked fine - kinda like everything else around here including the dogs 

I would like to see a more professional looking set so hopefully Jen can post a picture of them.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: Car window vents-pictures*

Here are the window vents I am hoping to get. (see link to pictures)

The handler in question has just used webbing and velcro to attatch them in this photo as it is a leased vehicle. More secure would be to use metal cable, or pipe clamps to hold the vent and then bolt/rivet it to the door frame.

He got his from the RCMP as well. The LE handler that said he had extras did not get to come to the course I was just at. I will have to see if he can mail them to me now.

http://picasaweb.google.com/farwesttoller/KennelsAndRelatedEquipment?authkey=XnmWRMKvtbc


----------

